# my 1st deck for the year and biggest Effup i made



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

well i went out and gave a quote, the customer liked it, they wanted me to be the contractor, and was very happy with me, i usually sign 99% of contracts when i meet a client, so nutting new to me, and a small deck like this i do with no payment until im done, oh well im buying the material and im saying to my self, God dam did material price went up, im not going to make anything on this job, so after all material was bought today and dropped on the site, the homeowner said they want to extend the deck now, so i said ok ill let you know what it is in the morning, the cost is $900 for 56 sqft so obvious i charge $16/sqft, i said to my self thats alot for such a small addition, how am i going to tell them $900 for a 5th of the deck when i charged them $3000, after i just calculated the cost of the deck the dam price is $6800..................i am so depressed

so tommoro i am going to tell them my personal messup and let them know, its ok my problem, but for the addition the real cost


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am just going to be quiet, after I say, never price something like that on the spot.

Now my lips are sealed.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

maybe its late or maybe i missed something..how did you end up at $6800..?

whats the $900 material or the price of the first deck..?

how can you charge by square ft on such a small deck..? just curious..?

to me it sounds like $3000 for the first deck then they added a piece so you told them $900
= $3900..sounds like a fair price. you bid cheap to get in then make it up on extras(contracting 101)


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

here in Toronto we charge per square foot, some how or the other i left out the second part of the deck

here is the deck 2 levels 
top just a walk out 68 sqft
bottom 168 sqft <<<thats the one i left out
plus a privacy fence on the deck plus a fence on the property all charged at what i would charge for such a small job

when i went over my quote i seen that somehow or the other when i calculated i must have been so stressed or something, i missed the 168 sqft, because something like this has never happen to me

i had all this drive to go build this thing, now i feel like crap, but i will still follow through with quality work and make them happy


odd thing tho
the owner said to me, a few of the neighbors wanna meet you tomorrow and see how you do, not like all clients i dealt with dont say that to me but was weird how she said it, maybe they are all thinking god dam this guy is cheap, and doing all the work with no payment gotta see him


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Tough situation dude. I have made a few mistakes over the years. Most of them were small scale. And I ate them. This one reminds me of the song Should I stay or should I go.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Good luck on the collecting payment in full after completion b.s.

I don't care what any one says, if it is going to cost more than 1 grand total, I want $$ up front you dead beats ( not directed to any one at all). If all the neighbors are going to come over and look, just do a ****ty job that looks like they are getting what they paid for, you will get a bunch more decks, that you could just slap up super cheap and move on and never come back.

If I was in your spot, I would quit, walk away and not come back. I couldn't even make my self get in the truck to go lose money.
You should sub it out to a ....., I forget, we have amigo's, what do the Canuck's have? Whatever you call them, sub it to them, I am sure they work for nothing, maybe you could make a little bit then.

Sorry about the rant.

Don't you make drawings and lay things out and make material lists and check prices before you tell them how much it is?

I don't see how you could have missed that part.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

we here charge sq ft also,but its common knowledge,or i thought ,that the smaller the deck the more the $ per sq..


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

There was a thread awhile back that explained how to handle this...

Something like respectfully withdrawing your bid, then, when they ask why, explain your mistake.... I have done this, and they really just appreciate your honesty, and will usually let you resubmit.

Either that or do the job at a loss and get the rep as the cheap guy:thumbup:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

You cant really figure cost per square foot for small decks. You will get eaten alive. an 8 x 12 for example is just about as much framing labor as a 12 X 16. Yet you lose the benefit of double your labor/material sq foot price on your 12 X 16 quote. 96sq feet Vs 192sq feet. Always always always break out your material costs and labor.


----------



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

Any chance of finding some rotten wood that needs to be replaced, or a flashing problem? There must be something wrong with the house that needs fixing right away as long as you are there


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

i think even if you caught it i think you would lose money!

you got 236 sq ft of deck 2 levels @ $16 sq ft...thats $3800 (rounding up for your sake)

im ball parking 1200-1500 material...so your gonna do plans,submit,dig footers,mix concrete, frame get inspections more framing,rails stairs etc. for 2K..ohh asuming you dont pay for a helper.

come down my way i got plenty of work for you here...when you finish that deck ofcoarse!:whistling


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am just going to be quiet, after I say, never price something like that on the spot.
> 
> Now my lips are sealed.



It wasn't the pricing on the spot per say he missed a section of the deck on the estimate. That can happen anywhere


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Five Star said:


> i think even if you caught it i think you would lose money!
> 
> you got 236 sq ft of deck 2 levels @ $16 sq ft...thats $3800 (rounding up for your sake)
> 
> ...


Just remember 5star cost of living in NJ is sky high. Dont know what it is in Toronto though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

strathd said:


> Just remember 5star cost of living in NJ is sky high. Dont know what it is in Toronto though.


 
I believe sky high as well.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

strathd said:


> Just remember 5star cost of living in NJ is sky high. Dont know what it is in Toronto though.


i have relatives there, its not much cheaper, taxes there are over 10%


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> It wasn't the pricing on the spot per say he missed a section of the deck on the estimate. That can happen anywhere


 
I picked up on that after he made a couple posts but, if you read the first two, lines or, are those sentences, in the initial post, you will see why I very plainly thought that.

Reading it again I still do think that. He had no idea of the material price untill after he gave them a price on the job.

Roterx- Punctuation is your friend and mine as well. Maybe a few paragraphs and some capiltalization.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I picked up on that after he made a couple posts but, if you read the first two, lines or, are those sentences, in the initial post, you will see why I very plainly thought that.
> 
> Reading it again I still do think that. *He had no idea of the material price untill after he gave them a price on the job.*
> 
> Roterx- Punctuation is your friend and mine as well. Maybe a few paragraphs and some capiltalization.


Then he made a big mistake if he did that


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

The first post he wasnt specific on sizes of the decks, Just said he gave a price on a deck and they added a piece, and the way i followed was he charged 3k for the first deck and was affriad to tell them $900 for a little landing.Something to that effect


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

And how do you give someone a contract and not take a down payment..even 10%.:laughing:

Isnt the down payment what turns a proposal into a Contract.?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Not if you are Mike Holmes.

I'm sorry, I am not trying to be mean or anything.

I just can't understand how this would happen.
I have screwed up and made something bigger before and accidently made too much money.

Whoever said withdrawl your bid gets a vote from me.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> I was being sooooo sarcastic


No, really?

We all have stories about this and it makes for a very good thread, I give firm quotes, but as far as bumping up a price after meeting people, well if it was a ballpark I will, but my website says _*Firm quotes and real start and finish dates*_, so guess what? I stick with my price when I hand over the proposal. But I would not do a job that lost me a lot of money knowingly, I would rather be embaressed than out of business.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

See this post. Now it might make more sense.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f12/w...r-website-beneficial-56902/index2/#post660033

*Especially the part : *


> If you want creativity , useability, longevity, quality, courtesy, attention to your needs, respect for your home, someone who follows through in what they promise and delivers in the amount of time promised, then you're going to have to pay more for that then for somebody who will do it cheaper and deliver few to none of the things that are important to you.


*This is why price is a non issue.*

You f'd up on this one? So what? Price doesn't matter. Everything else matters in this business. If you focus on Honor and -creativity , useability, longevity, quality, courtesy, attention to your needs, respect for your home, someone who follows through in what they promise and delivers in the amount of time promised...

... you'll have all the customers you want and all the profits you want.

But when you stub your toe on something as minor as this one little job in the scheme of things and all you can think about is how you aren't going to make as much on this one little job as you probably should be then you're shooting yourself in the foot in the long run.

Bottom line if you think this way you are not seeing the big picture.

Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture Big Picture

Focus on it!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

So he builds at the price and looses money and retains his honor. But now his companies value is lessened by the price that is given and excepted by the owner. 

Setting a precedence to them and the neighbors as being the cheap guy brilliant marketing stragedy


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

That's right Rory, you do a job cheap and the customer tells everyone 
A. The guy works cheap.
B. Hire this guy he doesn't know how to price.

or you do the job cheap, and when you give them a real price for the next job they think, he's trying to make it up on this, so they get more bids.
I stick with walking, this person will never end up being a referral.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

rotarex said:


> odd thing tho
> the owner said to me, a few of the neighbors wanna meet you tomorrow and see how you do, not like all clients i dealt with dont say that to me but was weird how she said it, maybe they are all thinking god dam this guy is cheap, and doing all the work with no payment gotta see him


Bingo !


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

rbsremodeling said:


> Setting a precedence to them and the neighbors as being the cheap guy brilliant marketing stragedy


Oh please. Does that even need to be addressed? That's ridiculous. If that was the case then I guess if I can manage to sell just one job to somebody at 1000 times the normal price, let's say for one million dollars, then I'm set, cause now I've set the precedent with the neighbors and all my jobs are going to be accepted at that price? 

Give it up dude. You like to argue, so when you get like this you're just arguing for the sake of it. You're way smarter than this.

I've never regretted once taking the short end of the deal when dealing with a customer ESPECIALLY IF IT'S MY FAULT IN THE FIRST PLACE. (It's mind boggling how this detail is lost in all this.) 

Your reputation is priceless. 

Well, I'll say it differently cause to many obviously it's not the case.

MY reputation is priceless. 

You either are the Pro and get financially rewarded for it or you are the kid mowing lawns using the customers lawn mower.

You can't have it both ways in this world.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> I've never regretted once taking the short end of the deal when dealing with a customer ESPECIALLY IF IT'S MY FAULT IN THE FIRST PLACE. (It's mind boggling how this detail is lost in all this.)
> 
> Your reputation is priceless.


Now that's an excellent point ... :thumbup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Not arguing Mike. I just disagree with your point of view. We just see it differently.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

:no::no:


Rotarex - two ways you go about this:


1) Finish the project. Then sit down and figure out how to run a business. Start by asking yourself, just why the hell you're in business in the first place. Make a committment to be a business owner. If you need doing this - ASK!! There's people here that can help you do that. I surely do not mind helping someone - as long as i can see that they're serious and open minded.

2) Finish the project. Then go get a job. Hell, become a deck installer for another company - you'll likely end up making the same kind of money, without the stress and liability. Or whatever else you'd like to do.




But you are at a serious crossroads ... maybe you see that, maybe you don't. You have a child now - and that child needs to have a father who can provide for that child. You're losing money before you even start a project. And, if this is the first project of the year (mid 2nd quarter) - that's something else to think about.


So you need to make a decision. Like Finley said - a "big picture" decision. You've got a family now, and that changes things. They need to be part of that "big picture" decision. 





Not criticizing you, not beatin you up. You seem like a good guy, and I'm genuinely trying to give you something to think about. Hope I didn't waste my time


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> So he builds at the price and looses money and retains his honor. But now his companies value is lessened by the price that is given and excepted by the owner.
> 
> Setting a precedence to them and the neighbors as being the cheap guy brilliant marketing stragedy


Where is he losing money? He said he's getting about $1600 on 4 days work. Who says he has to do the whole neighborhood at that price?:blink:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Mike, I don't believe he started the job yet. And his reputation? What about it?
Its easy for you or I to say we will do the job, I've been licensed since 1988 so I can't risk a problem like inaccurate estimates. 

3 years ago I had my salesman add extras to the proposal I had signed. I ended up doing substantial extras to a large project (60X 30) attic build out. I fired him but did the work because he represented me. I talked to the homeowner and showed them my proposal was different than theirs, I was hoping their honesty would pay at least my hard cost, it didn't and although the job went well and looked great, they thought I was an idiot for not being on top of my game. 
But I understand your point, and agree with you in principle.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Jason W said:


> Where is he losing money? He said he's getting about $1600 on 4 days work. Who says he has to do the whole neighborhood at that price?:blink:


That's a good point as well. This is a confusing post. We all seem to value honor but define it somewhat differently. For some of you bigger contractors out there it may help to put his situation in bigger terms and see if that makes a difference to you.

Lets say you were busy and somehow you or your secretary made an error on a half million dollar job and it was bid for only half. Would your advice change under these circumstances?


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

> Lets say you were busy and somehow you or your secretary made an error on a half million dollar job and it was bid for only half. Would your advice change under these circumstances?


Ah, that would be different now, wouldn't it. Now its not honor its business.
I'll go on record saying 
*"I'll have a little wine with the crow I'll be eating*":laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Warren said:


> That's a good point as well. This is a confusing post. We all seem to value honor but define it somewhat differently. For some of you bigger contractors out there it may help to put his situation in bigger terms and see if that makes a difference to you.
> 
> Lets say you were busy and somehow you or your secretary made an error on a half million dollar job and it was bid for only half. Would your advice change under these circumstances?



Warren, although you may make a good point, it would call for it's own thread.

We were answering to this situation.

And BTW, I wouldn't let any (even 'head') secretary bid on a half-a-million dollar job. :laughing:


The main point of contention you've completely changed is _who's mistake_ it was.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Tom, he said *you *or your secretary. Although that's improbable I have seen it happen in commercial work. I bid an Air Force barracks at 120K in improvements and the winning bidder came in at half that.
About a year later he was gone.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, I think you answered it for yourself by pointing out some of the reasons (which are many) on why you man up and act like a pro.



silvertree said:


> I fired him but did the work because he represented me.


Sounds good so far.



silvertree said:


> I talked to the homeowner and showed them my proposal was different than theirs, I was hoping their honesty would pay at least my hard cost, it didn't .


That's where you deviate from what I would do. I'd eat it and fix my broken business so it has less chance of happening again. I personally have no problem with paying the tuition of the school of hard knocks. Best money ever spent when looked at over the long run. A couple of thousand today will not only save you many tens of thousands added up over time, but also return you many, many tens of thousands in addition for being a better operator.



silvertree said:


> and although the job went well and looked great, they thought I was an idiot for not being on top of my game.


And you've pointed out exactly my point. Customers should hire us for being the professional. 

I charge a sh*t load to do what I do and I can justify it based on all the yahoos who will run for the hills or beg the customer to cover their ass for their mistakes when they F-up. I'm a professional, I will give you as perfect an experience as is possible.

This is why I said what I did in the other post that IT IS GOING TO BE EXPENSIVE, IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE! :w00t:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

You're right, I missed the _'you or'_, - - still, it changes the whole point, - - probably a few days vs. several months.

Making only $1600 in four days doesn't put someone out of business.

If you go to a new car lot and see a sports car you like for $50,000 and say you'll take it, - - how will you react when in the middle of the sale the salesman tells you there's been a mistake, - - it's really $70,000, but here's where you sign . . .


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

silvertree said:


> That's right Rory, you do a job cheap and the customer tells everyone
> A. The guy works cheap.
> B. Hire this guy he doesn't know how to price.
> 
> ...


Oh Please guys!

How about this one instead for those who just can't accept it and move on, if you just have to open your mouth -

Mr Customer, I f*&k up, but you know what? I'm not a 16 year old kid. I'm a man, I walk the walk and talk the talk. I hold my head high when I bid the job, no differently then when I take your check and your hard earned money. I screwed up, but I'm going to cover it. I want you to know where I made the mistake, but it's not going to effect you.

That covers everybodies worries of doing something cheap and ruining your reputation. I laugh at that whole statement though. Show me one person here who hasn't done a job cheap at some point in their career, whether starting out or later and please tell us all how you overcame this career ending moment and got to where you are today? :laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Tom R said:


> Warren, although you may make a good point, it would call for it's own thread.
> 
> We were answering to this situation.
> 
> ...


I don't see how this would be any different other than the numbers. Each situation is different and while I think we all would just eat the little mistakes, each of us defines "little" differently.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah, $1600 isn't $30,000.
Regardless, I check everything before it goes out the door, and another point is if you sub from me and I sell the job based on your price don't even think of asking me to pay you more because your math is off. So in other words, what you tell me it is, is what it stays.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Warren said:


> I don't see how this would be any different other than the numbers. Each situation is different and while I think we all would just eat the little mistakes, each of us defines "little" differently.


Well, I can answer you, I don't care what the numbers are. If I can do it, I'll do it. The dollar amount doesn't matter. If I can swallow it I will, simple as that.

Be the bigger man. 

Good business harkens back to everything you were hopefully taught watching Leave it to Beaver. :laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Jason W said:


> Where is he losing money? He said he's getting about $1600 on 4 days work. Who says he has to do the whole neighborhood at that price?:blink:


When he gives out the other deck estimates at the correct price or a neighbor wants a similar deck and the pricing difference comes up between the neighbors decks price. What does he do then?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

"I dont care what the numbers are"

Followed by your disclaimer? IF! 

If is what I am talking about!
His situation is obviously different. Its his first deck of the year. For all we know it might be his first job of the year. He has a child now also. His circumstances seem much dire than those of us who are chastising him to "man up"

This has gotten me a little riled. Not sure why, that really doesn't happen much but I feel for this guy. Even though this has never happened to me at the level where I felt it jeopardized mine or my familys well being, I feel for him.

I stand by my original advice. To me "man up" means even more than making my business look good.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Warren said:


> I stand by my original advice. To me "man up" means even more than making my business look good.


*NOW you're getting it.* :thumbsup: 

There are many reasons why I personally do what I do, the least of them is usually business oriented, however on a forum where it's so hard even to get the point across to most people using a dollars and sense approach, imagine the futility when you try to explain it as a matter of personal ethics!

Our country is filled with people who rationalize away their responsibilities every day. Unfortunately this is the society we have become.

Our industry is filled with contractors who have on their websites or business cards or on the side of their trucks the 3 favorite throw away marketing phrases of our industry -

Quality - Craftsmanship - Integrity

However for almost all of us with just a few exceptions as has been pointed out here in this thread, the commitment to honoring those motto's is directly in proportion to the pain associated with doing so when push comes to shove.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

rotarex said:


> here in Toronto we charge per square foot, some how or the other i left out the second part of the deck
> 
> here is the* deck 2 levels *
> *top just a walk out 68 sqft*
> ...


Your like the 3am girl now. Every will know who to call to get laid.

There is no honor in taking a substantial lost like this. Try to be as cooperative as possible to the owners and let them know you made a mistake. 

If they are fair people they will understand. If they shrug and say so what, cancel the contract and move on

You made an error, everyone does. Admit it and try to work it out. Can you afford the mistake you made?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Mike I hope when you told me now I am getting it you were being sarcastic. We couldn't be further away. You state some strong ethics but when posed with my earlier question about the 1/2 million dollar job you followed with the "IF"

Lets look at it 'homeowner perspective too. Homeowner probably already knows the original price was a mistake. Could be why they are asking for additional work. They may have gotten other bids and know his is 1/2 price. Where is their integrity? I know there are many homeowners who would love to stick it to a contractor and I really don't care to work for them or anyone they would refer me to.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> When he gives out the other deck estimates at the correct price or a neighbor wants a similar deck and the pricing difference comes up between the neighbors decks price. What does he do then?


Simply tell them material prices have gone up. Heck, you could even go as far to say that you priced the other deck to low. No two jobs are the same anyways so I'm sure there would be a better way to show the difference without spilling the beans. Be creative.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Jason W said:


> *Simply tell them material prices have gone up. *Heck, you could even go as far to say that you priced the other deck to low. No two jobs are the same anyways so I'm sure there would be a better way to show the difference without spilling the beans. Be creative.


So he should lie to them? Where is the honor is that

Exactly what he should tell the original owner and not jepardize future work with potential customers by setting a low ball pricing structure and not correcting his first error


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I think I would give the current customer a simple statement and leave it at that. Something like, " Gee, Mr. and Mrs. Homeowner, I went and picked up the materials for this job and I can't believe how much materials have gone up! No worries though, it won't affect our agreement. I sure will correct my prices on the next one."

Asking them to cover your mistake would be out of the question. Even if you asked for an extra $400 it would put a bad taste in there mouth.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Warren said:


> Mike I hope when you told me now I am getting it you were being sarcastic. We couldn't be further away. You state some strong ethics but when posed with my earlier question about the 1/2 million dollar job you followed with the "IF"


Not sarcastic at all.

IF is personal. If to me might mean selling my house to pay for it. If to someone else might be something else.

If I can do it coming from me probably means a whole hell of a lot more then from most just based on everything I've said on this thread.



Warren said:


> Lets look at it 'homeowner perspective too. Homeowner probably already knows the original price was a mistake. Could be why they are asking for additional work. They may have gotten other bids and know his is 1/2 price. Where is their integrity? I know there are many homeowners who would love to stick it to a contractor and I really don't care to work for them or anyone they would refer me to.


I don't care about the homeowner's intentions or other contractors or any other 3rd party. I run my business based on my ethics not a sliding scale based on any other influences.

Like I said I don't regret ever being on the short end of the stick on any transaction with a customer. I've always come out 10 times ahead in the long run, be it from referrals or personal growth as a result or from just inner peace of knowing I did the right thing.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> So he should lie to them? Where is the honor is that


Who's lying? He said he didn't realize that material prices went up, and now he knows it.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

By honoring the price he is lying to the customers and you know what happens when you lie.

He is now the cheap hack we all dread.

He is setting a unrealistic pricing precedent. IF he completes the deck at that price every contractor after him that submits a price to the neighbors *might be* viewed as high price crooks, because he did not educate them on pricing. Some of them now have unrealistic ideas of what a deck should cost. He sucked it up and took one for the team. 

The wrong team.

Being honest and admitting a mistake is sometimes the hardest thing to do. I have done it and never regretted it.

He will loose money on the job he bid it at 3000k the job should have been 6800 by his estimate. So he, his company, his kid eat crow that week.

You don't correct a mistake with another mistake


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Jason W said:


> Who's lying? He said he didn't realize that material prices went up, and now he knows it.


He missed the biggest part of the deck on the estimate. The pricing difference he probably could swallow, not missing the biggest portion of the deck on the estimate.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Ethics is a philosophy about doing what is morally right. So how is telling the truth not ethical?


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Or, he tells the H/O the new price is double, the H/O tells him to take a hike, he spends another day returning the materials, The H/O tells the friends and Neighbors how he tried to jack up the price at the last minute, and he can't afford to even buy crow for his kids that week.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

rotarex said:


> well i went out and gave a quote, the customer liked it, they wanted me to be the contractor, and was very happy with me, i usually sign 99% of contracts when i meet a client, so nutting new to me, and a small deck like this i do with no payment until im done, oh well im buying the material and im saying to my self, God dam did material price went up, im not going to make anything on this job, so after all material was bought today and dropped on the site, the homeowner said they want to extend the deck now, so i said ok ill let you know what it is in the morning, the cost is $900 for 56 sqft so obvious *i charge $16/sqft, i said to my self thats alot for such a small addition, how am i going to tell them $900 for a 5th of the deck when i charged them $3000, after i just calculated the cost of the deck the dam price is $6800.*.................i am so depressed
> 
> so tommoro i am going to tell them my personal messup and let them know, its ok my problem, but for the addition the real cost


He is going to eat crow regardless


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

rotarex said:


> here in Toronto we charge per square foot, some how or the other i left out the second part of the deck
> 
> *here is the deck 2 levels
> top just a walk out 68 sqft
> ...


I don't even think his bid will cover the materials costs, The deck is 236 sf his bid was for 68 sf of the deck he missed 168 sf on the bid


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> He is going to eat crow regardless


So the question is would you like your crow with or with out egg on your face?:laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Jason W said:


> So the question is would you like your crow with or with out egg on your face?:laughing:


Eat crow and actually pay to build the deck :no:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

rotarex said:


> Tomorrow im going to ask them what day did i sign that contract, i was really sick for a few days with my head completely spinning and was the same time my gf was having our baby so i didn't have much sleep,(if anyone read my kitchen post) if thats the day it happen, then ill understand, i have never made such a mistake before, i know if someone had did this i would have eaten their head off before. oh well you live you learn. *all my material cost me $1325 so im still making $1675 in 4 days* ill post pics in the business section..............
> sorry for the grammar, yes i suck at it, but rite now i can barely think straight after something like this, and worst its my fault....thanks for listening to my rant, the forum is pretty good for that.


He says it did.........


----------

